# Why I'm not knitting right now



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been busy making wall hangings for Christmas gifts. I am knitting an afghan in the evenings while watching tv. I'll post a picture when it's done.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely wall hangings. Can't do everything we want at once, so always something on the back burner.


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

WOW, they are beautiful! You are very talented.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like you have been keeping yourself busy by knitting at night. 
Sewing during the day...Beautiful Wall-hangings.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

really nice. you are multi talented!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

How pretty!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovely quilting!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very tasteful work!


----------



## skwise (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful.....both of them. Is there a pattern name for the wreath quilt? Where can it be purchased? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I love these. You do beautiful work.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Gorgeous! Who ever gets these are lucky in deed!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice work! I love quilting but don't have the talent for it. It's wonderful to be multi-talented!!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I really love your wall hangings. Its worth giving up knitting for awhile that's for sure.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

very beautiful. Really love the one with the red bow.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

What a clever person you are. They are delightful.


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful. It's nice to be multi-talented.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Wreath is so pretty and bright! Both are great.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Really LOVE that first one......


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful quilts :thumbup:


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

All lovely.How do ever find time to knit?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. I would love the first one. lol lol Have fun making them. I'm sure they will love them.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful..


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Busy hands...happy hands!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

So pretty!!!!


----------



## Sadiebell (Sep 6, 2015)

Both beautiful. Love the wreath with the red bow.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty. Never enough hours in the day to do all the crafts we enjoy.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Lovely work. I love the wall hanging my sis in law made me years ago. Great gifts.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful works of art. How talented you are.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> I've been busy making wall hangings for Christmas gifts. I am knitting an afghan in the evenings while watching tv. I'll post a picture when it's done.


Wow !! These are beautiful,.. Absolutely Love the wreath,.. May I ask ??
How do you get the squigly lines on it ?? Do you have to have a special machine ?? Thanks for your time...


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful!xo ws


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

lilfawn83
squiggly lines are done using the free motion quilting method on the sewing machine.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

How clever and so nice - I loved the wreath one on my door.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Love the wreath. Was it fun to make?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the wreath one!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Those are simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the quilting. They are both beautiful!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Can you share the pattern source for the wreath?
Thanks.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Your work is beautiful! And I love your doxies, too.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> lilfawn83
> squiggly lines are done using the free motion quilting method on the sewing machine.


 Oh, so this can be done a regular home sewing machine ??
So I would need the free motion foot for my machine.. I'm so excited now for when I get my new machine,.. Thanks so much..


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

These are wonderful.


----------



## simplyknit (May 24, 2013)

Great work! I love quilted things, but don't quilt myself. They are both lovely.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Both are so beautiful, but I must say I love the first one of the wreath the best. I love to quilt also. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

How lovely!

I, too, am addicted to the small wall quilts. I bought my dear DIL one of the 12" tabletop hangers and have been making her one for each holiday. So much fun!!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Your work is awesome!


----------

